# Yarn Shop Re-Opens August 1st in Ringgold, GA



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I posted this message yesterday as a reply under the original topic of "Anyone Close in LaFayette, GA". 
To everyone interested in the quilting shop/yarn shop in Ringgold that was being rebuilt after the tornado: I drove by there a few minutes ago and the sign says "REOPENING AUGUST 1st" (Monday). There were quite a few cars there so I'm sure they are putting things out and getting ready to open. I will check it out as soon as I can and hope everyone else will also (those who are close enough to do so).


----------



## jday (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> I posted this message yesterday as a reply under the original topic of "Anyone Close in LaFayette, GA".
> To everyone interested in the quilting shop/yarn shop in Ringgold that was being rebuilt after the tornado: I drove by there a few minutes ago and the sign says "REOPENING AUGUST 1st" (Monday). There were quite a few cars there so I'm sure they are putting things out and getting ready to open. I will check it out as soon as I can and hope everyone else will also (those who are close enough to do so).


Thank you so much for letting us know knittingmeme. It will probably be Wednesday or Friday before I can check it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the name of the shop? May plan a trip there. I'm in Athens. Also if you have the address or phone number it would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> What is the name of the shop? May plan a trip there. I'm in Athens. Also if you have the address or phone number it would be helpful. Thanks!


The name of the shop is Sew Bee It A Quilters Garden BUT THEY DO HAVE YARN ALSO. It is located at 6103 Alabama Highway (Highway 151). Their phone number is 706-937-9142.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> What is the name of the shop? May plan a trip there. I'm in Athens. Also if you have the address or phone number it would be helpful. Thanks!


I went by the shop today. It is very nice. The building is a lot nicer than the old one plus the inside is really nice although I was never inside the old building. They have a lot of really pretty yarn and knitting books.

The person at the shop said if you or anyone has a GPS and sets it for their address, they will end up in the wrong place - in Apison, TN. There is a similar "Alabama" street name in Apison and that is where you will end up if guided by a GPS. They have had a lot of people call and say they are lost and it turns out they had set their GPS for their address. You would need to take the Ringgold/LaFayette exist off I-75 (Exit 348). Then you would turn to the left on Alabama Highway (Highway 151). It's probably just about the equivalent of 3 blocks or so and it's on your left.

For anyone traveling south on I-75, take the same exit (Ringgold/LaFayette - Exit 348). They would turn to the right onto Alabama Highway and its about the equalent of 2 blocks and will be on their left.


----------

